

New XKCD Book Discounted 50% for Pre-Orders - MilnerRoute
http://www.beyond-black-friday.com/2014/08/31/new-xkcd-book-discounted-50-for-pre-orders/

======
lutusp
To each his own, reasonable people may differ, but once I saw the title and
author, I instantly ordered it.

